# INCI Question...



## Sativa Skin Care (Oct 11, 2010)

Is it 'against' INCI rules to list the English name/description in parenthesis after the INCI name? I see a lot of people doing this and am just wondering if this is ok. Going to be designing my labels soon and want to make sure everything is listed and labeled properly. Thank you!!

For example:

Olea Europaea (Olive) Fruit Oil
Sodium Palmate (Palm Oil)
Sodium Cocoate (Coconut Oil)
Carthamus Tinctorius (Safflower) Seed Oil
Vefitable Glycerine (kosher, of vegetable origin),
Cannabis Sativa (Hemp) Seed Oil
Purified Water (Auqa), Sodium
Hydroxide (saponifying agent)
Sorbitol ( moisturizer)
Sorbitan oleate (emulsifer)
Glycine Soja (Soybean) Protein (conditioner)


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 11, 2010)

Good question! I've seen it both ways. Here is what the FDA says on soap.

http://www.fda.gov/cosmetics/guidanceco ... 074201.htm
How FDA defines "soap"
Not every product marketed as soap meets FDA's definition of the term. FDA interprets the term "soap" to apply only when --

The bulk of the nonvolatile matter in the product consists of an alkali salt of fatty acids and the product's detergent properties are due to the alkali-fatty acid compounds, and
The product is labeled, sold, and represented solely as soap [21 CFR 701.20].
If a cleanser does not meet all of these criteria...
If a product intended to cleanse the human body does not meet all the criteria for soap, as listed above, it is either a cosmetic or a drug. For example:

If a product --

consists of detergents or
primarily of alkali salts of fatty acids and
is intended not only for cleansing but also for other cosmetic uses, such as beautifying or moisturizing,
it is regulated as a cosmetic.

If a product --

consists of detergents or
primarily of alkali salts of fatty acids and
is intended not only for cleansing but also to cure, treat, or prevent disease or to affect the structure or any function of the human body,
it is regulated as a drug.

If a product --

is intended solely for cleansing the human body and
has the characteristics consumers generally associate with soap,
does not consist primarily of alkali salts of fatty acids,
it may be identified in labeling as soap, but it is regulated as a cosmetic.


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 11, 2010)

I use the common in parenthesis only because all the printed INCI lists I have show them this way.  Never really thought about it.


----------



## Sativa Skin Care (Oct 12, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> Good question! I've seen it both ways. Here is what the FDA says on soap.
> http://www.fda.gov/cosmetics/guidanceco ... 074201.htm



Thanks for that  I am aware of the FDA's rules and regulations, though. Now I just want to make sure I am up to par with INCI rules and regulations as well.


----------



## Sativa Skin Care (Oct 14, 2010)

So does anyone else know about the INCI rule towards listing English spelling too? Thanks!!


----------



## Sativa Skin Care (Oct 20, 2010)

Anyone at all? I can't make labels until I know. Thanks so much!


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 20, 2010)

http://www.oshun.ca/inci.html


----------

